# Automatic lights...



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

An 80 year old man goes for a physical. All of his tests come back with normal results. The doctor says, "George, everything looks great. How are you doing mentally and emotionally? Are you at peace with God?" 

George replies, "God and I are tight. He knows I have poor eyesight, so He's fixed it so when I get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, poof! The light goes on. When I'm done, poof! The light goes off." 

"Wow, that's incredible," the doctor says. 

A little later in the day, the doctor calls George's wife. "Ethel," he says, "George is doing fine! But I had to call you because I'm in awe of his relation-ship with God. Is it true that he gets up during the night, and poof! the light goes on in the bathroom, and when he's done, poof! the light goes off?" 

"Oh my God!" exclaims Ethel. "He's peeing in the refrigerator again!"


----------



## bev (Mar 3, 2009)

he he heBev


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 29, 2016)

Einstein said:


> An 80 year old man goes for a physical. All of his tests come back with normal results. The doctor says, "George, everything looks great. How are you doing mentally and emotionally? Are you at peace with God?"
> 
> George replies, "God and I are tight. He knows I have poor eyesight, so He's fixed it so when I get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, poof! The light goes on. When I'm done, poof! The light goes off."
> 
> ...


----------



## KateR (Dec 30, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 2, 2017)

Because our fridge sits atop the freezer, it's many a year since I'd be able to pee into it


----------

